# dominant and recessive



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

could some one giv me a list the dominant nd recessive genes for
breedin leopard geckos?
and if possible put them in more dominatin order (if there is such a thing)
ive had a male super hypo carot tail baldy breed with a choc albino
can anyone tell me wot i myt get and from the babies if i breed them 2gethr?
i was told they'd b hypo het albino by someone on this forum on a diff section.
but was told i cud get more by someone i kno from wrk
any help
thnks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll get all normals, maybe hypos, who are het for albino.

Breeding the offspring together will get you normals, hypos, superhypos, normal albinos, hybinos and superhypo-type hybinos.


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

you'll have to do your own research really, its a bit long to type a full list of all the leo morphs out there now and what they are genetic wise

go on google and check out breeders websites, like

leopardgecko.com or
VMS Professional Herpetoculture


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> You'll get all normals, maybe hypos, who are het for albino.
> 
> Breeding the offspring together will get you normals, hypos, superhypos, normal albinos, hybinos and superhypo-type hybinos.


From a super hypo male hun?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Good point, Nienna. My brain is of the busten as I am not feeling at all well.


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Good point, Nienna. My brain is of the busten as I am not feeling at all well.


Its ok  You can ask around dazdaraz, and if you check out some sites about the Hypo and Albino genes you will see that I wasn't wrong when I told you, you'd get 100% Hypo het Albino.

Super Hypo acts as a co-dom gene. Hypo is actually the visual "het" of Super Hypo, like Mack Snow is the visual "het" of Super Snow. Because your female doesn't carry Hypo any babies will only have one copy of the Hypo gene making them Hypos: not Super Hypos who carry two copies of the Hypo gene.

Albino is a recessive, meaning that in order to get visual offspring, both parents need to carry the Albino gene. Now since to our knowledge your male doesn't carry a copy of it, all our babies will only have one copy of the Albino gene making them Het Albino. Since recessive hets aren't visual like co-doms (as there is no Super Albino form) you won't get any visual Albinos from this pairing but if you bred the resulting offspring together you could get Normals, Albinos, Hypos, Hybinos, Super Hypos.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

i wasnt disbelieving you, i was only askin around,
cos u get varied opinions from differnt places, like books and the web and stuff. i was only seein how varied a response i got.
seein as u kno somuch abt genetics is it poss u can tell me where i can find out how to use a punnet squre to find out wot outcomes i will get in the futre?
in regards to my gex
i got another female hypo,
and the bloke i got it off reckons i should keep th babies,
grow them on and then breed them (if female) back to the super hypo
can u tell me wot id get and wot the possibilies are of gettin with the super hypo x hypo.
i should hopefully get all this soon
thnks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Introducing Punnett Squares

Once you get that digested, you can try more complex problems.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

to do this in ' punnett square style' let's say Hypo is Hh Superhypo is HH and hh is normal (no hypo gene H)
hypo x hypo 
Hh x Hh both parents give one letter to the baby so the options are:
HH = super hypo
Hh - hypo
hH - hypo
hh = normal
so 25% SH 50% hypo 25% normals


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

hi dazdaraz
take a look at my new site i have listed many of the morphs around today
Home


----------

